# Indonesia has its own PDF Forum section !!!!



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


>


Invite more Indonesians and also make separate pinned threads on Indonesian Army and Indonesian Air Force and Indonesian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Invite more Indonesians and also make separate pinned threads on Indonesian Army and Indonesian Air Force and Indonesian Navy.



Well better there is only one defense forum comprising Army, Air Force, and Navy news and discussion since I dont see our members will likely as many as in the old days, the post will be much less than in the older time.

WebMaster has tried to bring back them, but so far they dont respond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

